# Please help...c -section No post bleeding



## Cierav (Feb 24, 2021)

My girl gave birth 6 days ago via c section. 
Everything went smooth. We were told her cervix wasnt dilated fully and that she would have discharge and heavy bleeding after comming home. The doctor said it would be normal. However it's been 6 days. I've not left her alone even for a second and there has been ZERO discharge or blood present. She has not released anything at all. IS this normal. Doctor said that she probably did and ate it , and I just didnt see it. But she has not been alone for even a second. Even at night my daughter and I take shifts watching her and pups 6 days since birth. Should I be worried?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

You should call your vet. There aren’t that many breeders on this forum and they’re not always around. The vast majority of members are pet owners.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

She may have had a little discharge while one of you slept and the other took or quick bathroom break, or discharged quickly while relieving herself on the grass at night (if she's been outside at night) and did a quick cleaning of her area and went unnoticed. And dogs can be very private and quiet when you're distracted, i.e. you're looking back and forth at her while watching a movie or typing on the computer, with the dog literally sitting next to or behind you. Hopefully something like that is what happened. 

However - I absolutely agree that a quick trip to the vet is in order to rule out a problem like or similar to this. 

Good luck!


----------

